# Essex protocol - children with diabetes in school



## Becca (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi guys, haven't been on here in a while with one thing and another 

Just wanted to share this:

Back in 2009 two other parents and myself went to Essex LA and stated that more needs to be done for children in schools with diabetes in Essex - going on our previous bad experiences....

From there we have worked with them, LINks, Diabetes UK and other organisations to create a protocol for ALL schools in Essex to follow. Link: http://esi.essexcc.gov.uk/vip...8/s...ectionOid=895&channelOid=19189&guideOid=19693...

A national conference is being held on the 10th Feb in Essex for schools/governors/LAs to attend. If you are in Essex and would like to know more, please inbox me - also if you think you're school would benefit and live outside Essex please inbox me as well. I can then send invitations out.

Many thanks


----------



## bev (Jan 29, 2011)

Becca said:


> Hi guys, haven't been on here in a while with one thing and another
> 
> Just wanted to share this:
> 
> ...



Hi Becca,
I tried to open the link but its broken.Bev


----------



## Becca (Jan 29, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Becca,
> I tried to open the link but its broken.Bev



Hi Bev

Oops. sorry, it keeps doing that when i copy and paste!?

Here it is...http://esi.essexcc.gov.uk/vip8/si/e...ectionOid=895&channelOid=19189&guideOid=19693

x


----------



## bev (Jan 29, 2011)

Becca said:


> Hi Bev
> 
> Oops. sorry, it keeps doing that when i copy and paste!?
> 
> ...



Hi Becca,
Thanks - I saw it on the list.Bev


----------

